# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Au secours besoin de vous de voc clis gratuit chaque jours !!!!

## A toutes pattes Association

HELP BESOINS DE VOUS TOUS 
L' hiver arrive et nos proteges ont besoin de couvertures et de chaleur  :: 

L' association qui nous soutiens nous offre une deuxième chance car la première fois nous n ' avions pas atteint l ' objectif 

Merci de cliquer pour nous aider à collecter des cm de couverture c' est entièrement gratuit  !!! 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/26/


Nous avons plus que 13 jours  !! 

Merci à vous

----------


## vagabong 68

On clique et c'est gratuit...

----------


## Bluecat

Zut j'ai raté le premier !!! Ça y est mes préférences sont modifiées  :Smile:

----------


## isabelle75

cliqué !

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci à tous !!!!

----------


## bouletosse

Clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Clic.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association



----------


## vagabong 68

Re...

----------


## JUMECA

je clique, je clique........... et apparemment on peut le faire toutes les 4 heures? enfin il me semble  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Plusieurs fois par jour, Jumeca.

----------


## vagabong 68

70% .

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Vagaboing vous m ' avez devancer et oui  70 % reste 9 jours pour avoir 30 % il faut mettre les bouchés double et oui les clics sont possible toutes les 4 heures 

 A TOUS

----------


## chahag

c'est fait et je le ferai toutes les 4h

----------


## bouletosse

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Ouais, on clique et on reclique.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic clic clic

----------


## Caloute84

clic  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci à tous

----------


## vagabong 68

Recliqué.

----------


## Caloute84

re clic

----------


## celiaa

Je clique pour vous le plus souvent possible  :Smile: 
mais n'oubliez pas qu'on a droit à 3 clics gratuits en même temps donc on peut aussi soutenir les clics fourrages et les clics abris (Au Bonheur des Chats fait aussi sa collecte en ce moment!), ça ne prend pas beaucoup plus de temps et ça fait encore plus d'heureux !!

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Caloute84

re clic

----------


## mbpier

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Chouette !

----------


## Yummy63

Et encore clic

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

clic clic

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Et hop, on continue.

----------


## isabelle75

cliqué ! ne pas oublié le clic fourrage et le clic abris dans la foulée !

----------


## Cojo

J'ai cliqué aussi.
Le week-end du 11 novembre je vais à Boulogne-billancourt est-ce que cela vous intéresse un gros sac de couvertures et draps?car vous pourriez venir les récupérer...
Si cela peut dépanner?

----------


## Cojo

Sinon,un abri à l'abri du froid pour les chats de rue.
Il faut des caisses de polystirène que l'on prend soin d'envelopper de grand sac poubelle plastique pour protéger de la pluie.Et à l'intérieur on met des plaids,couvertures.Cela déjà était testé par une asso de chat de rues et cela marche.

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## mbpier

clic, clic et re-clic...

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic de la matinée fait  :Smile:

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## bouletosse

Clic  :Smile: 

(caloute 84 tu as des insomnies comme moi  :: )

----------


## Caloute84

Je suis une couche tard mais le problème c'est qu'il faut que je me lève (trop)  tôt ! En plus je regarde l'émission pâtisserie sur la 6 et j'aime bien. Alors de temps en temps, je clique d'un côté, de l'autre ..
C'était un petit hors sujet mais cela fait toujours remonter le post !  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

MMMMMerrccciiiiii !!

----------


## Yummy63

Clic clic

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## Yummy63

Un dernier clic avant de dormir

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Collecte suspendue, la prochaine fois sera la bonne.

----------


## JUMECA

> Collecte suspendue, la prochaine fois sera la bonne.


ah ben voila : collecte suspendue.... doit-on continuer de cliquer quand même? 
pour les autres : pour les chevaux et pour les abris......

----------


## Yummy63

Oui il faut quand même continuer à cliquer pour les autres, c'est important  :Smile:

----------


## JUMECA

> Oui il faut quand même continuer à cliquer pour les autres, c'est important


oui c'est ce que je continue de faire  ::

----------


## Yummy63



----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, oui, on clique.

----------


## Cojo

Moi,je clique tous les jours (couverture,abri,et fourrage)

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

C EST REACTIVER MERCI DE CLIQUER POUR NOUS NOUS N AVONS PUS QUE 8 JOURS

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/couvertures/

----------


## JUMECA

fait!!

----------


## champardenais

je clique aussi pour vous mis dans mes préférences

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, on clique.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci a tous

----------


## Yummy63

Clic clic  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy63

On clique

----------


## vagabong 68

Et comment, qu'on clique.

----------


## NeoClo

Je m'y mets avec vous tiens...Clic!

----------


## champardenais

Super Neoclo 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/26/

----------


## NeoClo

re-Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## vagabong 68

> Je m'y mets avec vous tiens...Clic!



Yessssssssssss.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le riz.

----------


## champardenais

clic!!!!!85%

----------


## Yummy63

On y est presque

----------


## Yummy63

Le dernier clic d'avant dodo

----------


## Yummy63

On lâche rien et on clique

----------


## NeoClo

Clic

----------


## Erik

ayé pour le clique,

il y a une adresse paypal pour aider?

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Bonsoir Oui bien sure sur paypal 

atoutespattes@hotmail.fr

----------


## NeoClo

Clic Clic  

NB: Les oreilles tombantes.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## NeoClo

Clic clic clic

----------


## Yummy63

On clique, on clique

----------


## vieux-os

clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## champardenais

fait 3 x par jour

----------


## vagabong 68

On va se gêner pour cliquer.

----------


## NeoClo

Ca Clic

----------


## Yummy63

Clic clic clic

----------


## NeoClo

reClic ce jour  

...restent plus que deux heures!

----------


## NeoClo

Délai dépassé....

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Hé oui et il manquait pas grand chose nous devions avoir 624000 cm

----------


## champardenais

Venez tous cliquer pour la graine vagabonde, nous avons été nombreuses fans de la graine vagabonde a voté pour vous pendant la pose de cette association, ensuite nous vous le rendrons

----------


## NeoClo

> Hé oui et il manquait pas grand chose nous devions avoir 624000 cm


Question bête: Est-il envisageable de demander une réactivation de quelques jours pour poursuivre?

----------


## champardenais

ce sera réactivé tout seul dans une quinzaine de jours à peu près et on vous aidera à finir........

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

je clique sans soucis tous les loulous ont besoins d' avoir chaud

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Pour notre petite mémère : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1914/

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Le site à décidé de refaire une collecte pour la petite Nina : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1938/
Et sa soeur Nikita : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1929/

Merci pour vos clics ! Vous pouvez cliquer toutes les 6 heures  ::  !

----------

